# Fussy CaliSan Garters



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

I've basically tried in vain to feed this fussy little baby CaliSan m/f couple (13wks) in my profile pic, just wondering who anybody could recommend as a subscription supplier for feeder fish 5-8cm?

They've been handled correctly, tame as, shed easy enough, just so reluctant to eat, I've tried the list of frozen etc, they eat earthworms easily enough but obviously I need to make sure they get full nutrition.

Cheers in advance for any pointers to decent suppliers.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with earthworms. Have you tried frozen lancefish? They are thiaminase free , and in my experience garters and water snakes love them. You could also try scenting tiny pinks with earthworms.


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> There is nothing wrong with earthworms. Have you tried frozen lancefish? They are thiaminase free , and in my experience garters and water snakes love them. You could also try scenting tiny pinks with earthworms.


Thanks, yeah they'll earthworms but there's the calcium issue/varied diet etc. They're smart arses too, they don't fall for scenting pinks.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loungy said:


> Thanks, yeah they'll earthworms but there's the calcium issue/varied diet etc. They're smart arses too, they don't fall for scenting pinks.


Snakes are not smart. If it smells of food, they will take it!
Rinse the pink in running cold water for a few minutes, then put it in a small pot with a spitful of water and chuck in a big earthworm. Leave it like that for a few minutes then pop the pot in with the snake.
Try the lancefish/sand eel too. They will take them. These can also be used to scent pinks.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Once they get onto lancefish, placing pinkie mice on a dish with lancefish, they are likely to take both, as it all smells a bit salty 😁


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

Hehe I’ll try that cheers, does anybody know of a decent supplier of live feeder fish/fuzzies please?


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Snakes are not smart. If it smells of food, they will take it!
> Rinse the pink in running cold water for a few minutes, then put it in a small pot with a spitful of water and chuck in a big earthworm. Leave it like that for a few minutes then pop the pot in with the snake.
> Try the lancefish/sand eel too. They will take them. These can also be used to scent pinks.


Cheers - aye they act like my grandad to be fair, always seem to look like they’ve forgotten something hehe, will try that. All else fails though I’ll have to go live. You know of any decent live feeder suppliers?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loungy said:


> Hehe I’ll try that cheers, does anybody know of a decent supplier of live feeder fish/fuzzies please?


You don't need live fish. And fuzzies are too big.
Go to any aquatics shop, they will have frozen lance fish (sometimes called sand eel). That's all you need.
Give them a few feeds on those, then try scenting a pink with the fish. Or try the worm scenting method i suggested earlier.
They are feeding, and at the age they are, earthworms are fine.


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> You don't need live fish. And fuzzies are too big.
> Go to any aquatics shop, they will have frozen lance fish (sometimes called sand eel). That's all you need.
> Give them a few feeds on those, then try scenting a pink with the fish. Or try the worm scenting method i suggested earlier.
> They are feeding, and at the age they are, earthworms are fine.


All noted cheers mate


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loungy said:


> All noted cheers mate


If you are worried about worms and nutrients, you could also add a pinch of a decent reptile multi vitamin powder on the worms until they start taking fish and rodents, but only a tiny pinch.


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

Yeah I spoke to vet about earth pro stuff, prob get that, cheers for your help


----------



## jeremy68 (Dec 2, 2013)

The might also try flat fish cut across into strips with a bit of backbone in each. Morrisons sometimes sell dabs, which are ideal size (and cheaper than dover sole !). I kept a number of garter species species in the '90s and as far as I can remember all were keen on this.


----------

